# Bass in the Upper Caboolture River



## doodz666 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi guys

I'm wanting to pick the brains of those who fish the freshwater sections of the Caboolture River. Not having much experience with freshwater, I launched into the Caboolture River the other day at about 5 in the morning. I spent the next five hours casting into every likely snag that I came across and didn't get so much as a bump.

I mainly stuck to using small blade lures and every retrieve I could think of before I moved over to the plastics. I can usually catch a feed on plastics in the salt. but again no luck. It's a bit embarrassing to go home to the missus from spending several hours on a stocked river with no fish in hand  .

Although I'm new to bass fishing and certainly don't expect much, even catching a little Tilapia would have made my day. Which begs the question, "What the hell?" I wouldn't want anyone to give over any hard-earned spots, but a tip regarding a lure or retrieve that has produced in the past would be a nice xmas pressie  . If any of the locals have any ideas, I'm keen to give anything a try.


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Any dedicated bass fisho would first be saying please don't look at bass as a meal !!!! Although bass have been stocked in the river I believe they aren't prolific and with some unsavoury types in the area removing bass for a feed (although legal to take two) catch and release is the best approach. If you want a feed go catch a flathead or bream in the lower reaches.Regarding lures certainly blades and softies especially curl tailed grubs will catch them but having some diving minnow type lures especially suspending types (so you can pause by snags) will increase your chances. Knowing the depth is an advantage. I would be getting on the water an hour earlier and try some surface lures first then as the light increases progress deeper. Naturally casting as tight to structure is going to increase your chances and if your worried about losing lures buy some cheaper ones like Berkley Frenzy and Kokoda lures around $5 each and throw them in deep. Make a lure retriever to further boost your confidence. Maybe even invest in some snag resistant spinnerbaits and slowly wind them past structure. Cheers Pat.


----------



## gonfission (Feb 21, 2009)

Caboolture river hasn't been stocked for about ten years. Given that bass travel downstream to breed and the big floods over the huge weir, I'd be surprised if there were any/many left. I used to spend a bit of time on the river and given some of the sights I have seen in it, the last thing I would be doing is taking a feed from *anything* I caught there.
Cheers John.


----------



## doodz666 (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for the tips Pat.

Have to clarify about the eating bass, though. I was only using figures of speech, I rarely keep anything I catch these days. I'm more after the challenge of finding something in the freshwater. I'll definitely take on board what you say about the pausing and suspending of the lures. It's something I tend not to do when I'm lure fishing. I'll add it to the repertoire and see how I go.


----------



## doodz666 (Dec 17, 2011)

I would like to think that you're right, John. It's a case of no fish left, rather than I suck at catching them :? . I did a hydrographic survey of the river last year and thought that some spots looked promising, hence my recent visit with the kayak. Might give it another couple of shots while the wind is up in the bay before I give up.


----------

